# Got some Eaters! With pics



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Went out today at the pond. Just jigged off of some our brush piles and did fairly well. Got 20 Crappie. 10 Keepers. Half of em were little guys. Also got 5 Bass and a couple Perch. All came on Mister Twisters. Its gonna be a fun fall


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/Crappie_Fishin_004.jpg


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Very nice RH!


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice stringer! Sounds like you had a great day. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh yeah! It was fun. Really had to work for them keepers. But when I got em. It payed off. Just getting ready to clean em. Curious to see what they are eating. Saw a big school of Shiners today.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice mess of black crappies! :B


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I've had better numbers days. But I got a lot of meat of these guys. Thanks Ruminator. Can't complain on a good day of fishin


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

nice fish, nice looking boat


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Very good day Josh. Have you taken a look at the new line of plastics from our site sponsor, microspoons. They have a new tripletail that i'm hammering the crappies with. Check them and the other new stuff out at www.microspoons.com Good stuff at a great price.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

boonecreek said:


> nice fish, nice looking boat


Thats my little toy boat for the pond. Haha. It floats and thats all I care about. The 21ft. Starcraft wouldn't work so well. Haha. And I checked out Microspoons. Very cool baits. Gonna have to order some sometime. Thanks


----------

